# Norton & msconfig



## sherville (Feb 4, 2003)

Hey, I hope you're all well. 

I have a question about the programs that run from Startup...

I recently went through and unchecked a whole bunch of stuff and managed to have around 95% system resources free when I first boot up, which was great... but now I've just installed Norton Internet Security 2003 and it's added a lot of things that run from start up, and now i'm down to 75% system resources free when I start up, and by the time I open IE and MSN Messenger I am down to 60%. I'm not sure if I should uncheck those Norton programs or not...
I had Norton 2002 before and it wasn't hogging up this much space...

The things it added and I am asking about are:
ccApp
ccRegVfy
iamapp
ccEvtMgr
Nisum
ccPxySvc
Nisserv

I checked them out at http://www.pacs-portal.co.uk/startup_pages/startup_full.htm and this site says I need all them for the Antivirus Auto Protect to work properly... but it doesn't seem right to have to sacrifice so much speed for that...

Since I have Internet Security running, do I really need the Auto Protect thing running all the time?

One more Question (Sorry, I know this post is long)...
I keep unchecking QuickTime Task and ScriptBlocking but it keeps adding it AGAIN... so now I have multiple of these in msconfig... how can I clean it up a bit?

Thanks so much!

Amy.


----------



## Jtoast (Oct 3, 2002)

norton is a hog. I prefer avg myself...especially since its free.

from thread over at the experts exchange...



> The entries that are listed under the "startup" tab in MSCONFIG can be found several places.
> This assumes you have already "unchecked" them so they no longer are loading.
> 
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run-
> ...


----------



## sherville (Feb 4, 2003)

Hey! 

Thanks for the reply. That stuff cleaned up my msconfig just like ya said.  

I guess I'm stuck with all that Norton stuff though... Oh well.

Thanks!


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

"it doesn't seem right to have to sacrifice so much speed for that... "

If you are thinking that a low resouce percentage translates to slowness, don't.

Having a high percentage has nothing to do with performance. All it does is allow more programs to be active that require the use of the memory areas known as System Resources.


----------



## sherville (Feb 4, 2003)

Ok,

How come my computer is slower now than it used to be? I understand maybe when I have certain newer programs actually OPEN, they may perfrom slower on my old machine, but overall, my PC just seems REALLY slow, when just browsing the internet and stuff like that...

The same programs I have always used seem to be sucking up MORE system resources than they used to... 

It was formatted about 6 months ago... It can't be ready for another one...?

Oh well, it's not a big deal, I guess.

Thanks.


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

You didn't indicate the cpu involved or ram installed.

The cause can still be the additional programs that are now running, BUT it is not due to the low system resource percentage. The additional apps will be taking up memory, CPU, could be writing to disk and (depending on the ram installed) could be forcing your PC into a swapping situation (use of the swapfile).

If you wish, download and run StartupList, then copy/paste the contents of the file it creates, back here for review. (as well as your PC's config)


----------



## sherville (Feb 4, 2003)

Hi, thanks once again for the quick reply.

Now that you mention something writing to the drive... I was trying to defrag yesterday and it kept having to restart because it was saying the "drives contents had changed" I was kinda worried because last time it did that I had the Benjamin Worm. I only had systray and explorer in my CTRL + ALT + DEL menu thingy, so I have no idea what it was...

I have an IBM Clone, Pentium III 500(?) with 128mb RAM

Thanks.
--------------

StartupList report, 5/02/03, 3:07:24 PM
StartupList version: 1.51
Started from : C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\STARTUPLIST.EXE
Detected: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
Detected: Internet Explorer v6.00 (6.00.2600.0000)
* Using default options
==================================================

Running processes:

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TABLET.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\CCEVTMGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON INTERNET SECURITY\NISUM.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON INTERNET SECURITY\CCPXYSVC.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\CCAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\OUTLOOK EXPRESS\MSIMN.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PSTORES.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN MESSENGER\MSNMSGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINZIP\WINZIP32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\STARTUPLIST.EXE

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

ScanRegistry = C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
SystemTray = SysTray.Exe
LoadPowerProfile = Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
iamapp = C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\IAMAPP.EXE
ccApp = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
ccRegVfy = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccRegVfy.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices

Tablet = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Tablet.exe
SchedulingAgent = mstask.exe
nisserv = C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\NISSERV.EXE
ccEvtMgr = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
Nisum = C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\NISUM.EXE
ccPxySvc = C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\CCPXYSVC.EXE

--------------------------------------------------

C:\WINDOWS\WININIT.BAK listing:
(Created 4/2/2003, 13:22:52)

[Rename]
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\ALERTAST.EXE=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\ALERTAST.EX^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\FREINTEG.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\FREINTEG.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\HNETCORE.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\HNETCORE.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\HNETWIZ.EXE=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\HNETWIZ.EX^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\IAMSTATS.EXE=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\IAMSTATS.EX^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\INTROWIZ.EXE=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\INTROWIZ.EX^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\INTRWRAP.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\INTRWRAP.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\LICALERT.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\LICALERT.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\NISFSTDL.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\NISFSTDL.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\NIS_SMUI.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\NIS_SMUI.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\NISABOUT.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\NISABOUT.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\NISEMAIL.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\NISEMAIL.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\NISFETA.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\NISFETA.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\NISFETP.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\NISFETP.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\NISLCOM.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\NISLCOM.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\NISLUCBK.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\NISLUCBK.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\NISOPTS.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\NISOPTS.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\NISPLUG.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\NISPLUG.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\NISPROD.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\NISPROD.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\PCWIZ.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\PCWIZ.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\PCWIZ.EXE=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\PCWIZ.EX^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\RLEVEL.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\RLEVEL.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\SYMMONI.EXE=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\SYMMONI.EX^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\SYMURL.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\SYMURL.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\TDIT_MSG.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\TDIT_MSG.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\URLUPDAT.EXE=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\URLUPDAT.EX^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\ACDISP.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\ACDISP.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\ALESCAN.EXE=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\ALESCAN.EX^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\ATRACK.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\ATRACK.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\CCALE.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\CCALE.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\CCANTISP.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\CCANTISP.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\CCFWRULS.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\CCFWRULS.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\CCFWSETG.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\CCFWSETG.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\CCPROXY.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\CCPROXY.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\CCPXYEVT.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\CCPXYEVT.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\CCPXYSVC.EXE=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\CCPXYSVC.EX^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\CCRULEIO.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\CCRULEIO.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\CCSCANSP.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\CCSCANSP.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\DATAHTTP.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\DATAHTTP.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\EVTPWRAP.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\EVTPWRAP.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\FWUI.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\FWUI.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\IAMAPP.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\IAMAPP.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\IAMPW.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\IAMPW.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\LOGEXPRT.EXE=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\LOGEXPRT.EX^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\NISADBLK.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\NISADBLK.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\NISALERT.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\NISALERT.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\NISCMNHT.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\NISCMNHT.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\NISCONFD.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\NISCONFD.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\NISEVT.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\NISEVT.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\NISUM.EXE=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\NISUM.EX^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\NISUMPS.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\NISUMPS.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\PPROFILE.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\PPROFILE.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\PXYHTTP.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\PXYHTTP.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\PXYIM.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\PXYIM.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\PXYNNTP.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\PXYNNTP.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\STRMFILT.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\STRMFILT.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\SYMICONV.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\SYMICONV.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\TLEVEL.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\TLEVEL.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\UMCBK.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\UMCBK.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\WRAPUM.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\WRAPUM.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\NISFIRST.EXE=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\NISFIRST.EX^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\NISRES.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\NIS76A2.TMP
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\BOOTWARN.EXE=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\BOOTWARN.EX^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\ABOUTPLG.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\ABOUTPLG.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\APWUTIL.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\APWUTIL.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\CCIMSCAN.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\CCIMSCAN.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\CCIMSCAN.EXE=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\CCIMSCAN.EX^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\CFGWIZ.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\CFGWIZ.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\CFGWIZ.EXE=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\CFGWIZ.EX^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\DEC2.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\DEC2.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\DEC2AMG.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\DEC2AMG.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\DEC2ARJ.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\DEC2ARJ.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\DEC2CAB.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\DEC2CAB.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\DEC2EXE.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\DEC2EXE.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\DEC2GZIP.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\DEC2GZIP.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\DEC2HQX.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\DEC2HQX.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\DEC2ID.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\DEC2ID.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\DEC2LHA.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\DEC2LHA.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\DEC2LZ.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\DEC2LZ.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\DEC2RTF.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\DEC2RTF.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\DEC2SS.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\DEC2SS.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\DEC2TAR.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\DEC2TAR.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\DEC2TEXT.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\DEC2TEXT.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\DEC2TNEF.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\DEC2TNEF.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\DEC2UUE.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\DEC2UUE.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\DEC2ZIP.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\DEC2ZIP.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\DECSDK.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\DECSDK.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\DEFALERT.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\DEFALERT.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\N32CALL.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\N32CALL.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\N32EXCLU.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\N32EXCLU.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\N32VLIST.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\N32VLIST.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVAP32.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVAP32.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVAPI.VXD=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVAPI.VX^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVAPI32.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVAPI32.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVAPSCR.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVAPSCR.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVCOMUI.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVCOMUI.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVDEFS.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVDEFS.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVDX.EXE=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVDX.EX^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVDX.OVL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVDX.OV^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVEMAIL.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVEMAIL.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVERROR.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVERROR.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVEVENT.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVEVENT.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVINOC.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVINOC.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVKRNLO.VXD=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVKRNLO.VX^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVLCOM.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVLCOM.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVLNCH.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVLNCH.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVLOGV.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVLOGV.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVLUCBK.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVLUCBK.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVOPTS.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVOPTS.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVPROD.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVPROD.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVSCAN.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVSCAN.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVSHEXT.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVSHEXT.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVSTATS.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVSTATS.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVSTUB.EXE=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVSTUB.EX^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVTASKS.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVTASKS.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVTSKWZ.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVTSKWZ.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVUI.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVUI.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVW32.EXE=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVW32.EX^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NETBREXT.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NETBREXT.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\OEHEUR.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\OEHEUR.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\OFFICEAV.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\OFFICEAV.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\PATCH32I.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\PATCH32I.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\QCONRES.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\QCONRES.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\QCONSOLE.EXE=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\QCONSOLE.EX^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\QSPAK32.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\QSPAK32.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\QUAR32.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\QUAR32.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\S32ALOGO.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\S32ALOGO.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\S32INTEG.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\S32INTEG.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\S32NAVO.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\S32NAVO.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\SAVRT.VXD=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\SAVRT.VX^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\SAVRT32.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\SAVRT32.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\SAVRTPEL.VXD=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\SAVRTPEL.VX^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\SCANDLVR.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\SCANDLVR.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\SCANDRES.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\SCANDRES.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\SCANMGR.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\SCANMGR.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\SCRIPTUI.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\SCRIPTUI.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\SDFLT32I.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\SDFLT32I.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\SDPCK32I.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\SDPCK32I.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\SDSND32I.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\SDSND32I.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\SDSOK32I.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\SDSOK32I.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\SDSTP32I.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\SDSTP32I.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\SFSTR32I.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\SFSTR32I.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\SMSTR32I.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\SMSTR32I.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\SYMNAVO.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\SYMNAVO.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\TKNV16O.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\TKNV16O.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\TKNV32O.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\TKNV32O.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\UNDOBOOT.EXE=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\UNDOBOOT.EX^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\V32SCAN.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\V32SCAN.DL^
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SAVRTGUI.DLL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SAVRTGUI.DL^
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\APWCMD9X.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\APWCMD9X.000
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVAPW32.DLL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVAPW32.000

--------------------------------------------------

C:\AUTOEXEC.BAT listing:

PATH C:\BITWARE\

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Browser Helper Objects:

(no name) - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3}
NAV Helper - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872}

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Task Scheduler jobs:

Tune-up Application Start.job
Symantec NetDetect.job
Norton AntiVirus - Scan my computer.job

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Download Program Files:

[YInstStarter Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\YINSTHELPER.DLL
CODEBASE = http://download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yinst.cab

[Shockwave Flash Object]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MACROMED\FLASH\FLASH.OCX
CODEBASE = http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab

[QuickTime Object]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTPLUGIN.OCX
CODEBASE = http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab

[Shockwave ActiveX Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MACROMED\DIRECTOR\SWDIR.DLL
CODEBASE = http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab

[ContentAuditX Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\CONTEN~1.OCX
CODEBASE = http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/5805...ch.com/audit/includes/ContentAuditControl.cab

--------------------------------------------------
End of report, 14,576 bytes
Report generated in 0.505 seconds

Command line options:
/verbose - to add additional info on each section
/complete - to include empty sections and unsuspicious data
/full - to include several rarely-important sections
/force9x - to include Win9x-only startups even if running on WinNT
/forcent - to include WinNT-only startups even if running on Win9x
/forceall - to include all Win9x and WinNT startups, regardless of platform
/history - to list version history only


----------



## brunettebabe (Sep 19, 2004)

hello,i need help,i know this may sound really dumb,but i really need some help  ok,well ,i first noticed that my comp is sending me e-mails from me,when my comp is not on,then when i open them it will say that some file has been deleted,cause it could not be cleaned,soo ,well i figured that i would try system restore,but will not work,so i did a system recovery,so of course i needed to install some soft ware again.so when i go to install my norton antivirus 2004,it won't install  i have tryed many times,i receive this message-- internal error 2753.savscan.exe.3333244e_f73a_569a9eo9d5b3 each time i try to install it,i beleive that i have some kind of worm,cause i have gone online and got a number of virus scans done,and they all say that there is no virus,well should i get someone to reformatt my comp or?i am running win xp,pls help bye ty


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Sherville:

WhitPhil beat me to it. I was going to ask the same question. If you only have 128 MB of RAM installed, you should install another 64 - 128 MB. Norton(and McAfee) are big memory hogs and will slow an old computer down.

Besides adding more RAM, you should also trim down the startup load as much as possible. Other than:

*ScanRegistry

SystemTray

Entries pertaining to antivirus program*

Windows 98SE needs very little else to be running in the background. Click the link below and read the article about MSCONFIG.

About QuickTime. Uncheck "Qttask.exe" in the MSCONFIG startup tab, then delete the "Qttask.exe" file in the C:\Program Files\QuickTime folder, then reboot.


----------



## bearone2 (Jun 4, 2004)

yes on auto protect. 
it's your defense with email and anything you download/open.
nav has told me that something coming thru kazaa is ugly and stopped the dl.

i run 128m, see sig, on this 98se machine, nav 2003pro and with outlook express and this website up show 76% of resources free right now.

nis, msn mess, internet are pulling your resources down.


----------



## brunettebabe (Sep 19, 2004)

hi well ty all for you advice, :up: but ummmm well as for memory i do have alot!! i am running WIN XP,i have a Compaq 2.50GHZ Intel pentium 4 ,512MB DDR SDRAM memory,120 GB Ultra DMA hard drive,so no my comp is not old,it is only a yr old  ,the problem i am having is that i can not install my norton's 2004 ,says that there is an enternal error,there is a dll file missing,called savrt32.dll ,i have looked on the web and can not find it anywhere,also i can not do a system restore,will only date back to sept 17 ,which i would like to go back to when i set up comp,in jan2003,i found that i have a virus,since i posted my first letter,it is called trojan.kill app.30208 and also some spyware,but the ? is now is how do in remove all this if i can't install my anti virus,i really think that this virus has removed that dll and some oher files,needed to install it,i will need to get comp cleaned out somehow,well hay your response is appreicated,ty to all, how do u remove a virus,without any antivires installed??  bye


----------



## bearone2 (Jun 4, 2004)

brunettebabe said:


> hi well ty all for you advice, :up: but ummmm well as for memory i do have alot!! i am running WIN XP,i have a Compaq 2.50GHZ Intel pentium 4 ,512MB DDR SDRAM memory,120 GB Ultra DMA hard drive,so no my comp is not old,it is only a yr old  ,the problem i am having is that i can not install my norton's 2004 ,says that there is an enternal error,there is a dll file missing,called savrt32.dll ,i have looked on the web and can not find it anywhere,also i can not do a system restore,will only date back to sept 17 ,which i would like to go back to when i set up comp,in jan2003,i found that i have a virus,since i posted my first letter,it is called trojan.kill app.30208 and also some spyware,but the ? is now is how do in remove all this if i can't install my anti virus,i really think that this virus has removed that dll and some oher files,needed to install it,i will need to get comp cleaned out somehow,well hay your response is appreicated,ty to all, how do u remove a virus,without any antivires installed??  bye


it's tuff when you have to hope that the online scan will remove it.
what i see on this site is the online scans are worthless and don't eliminate the bad guys.

onboard protection, with current virus defs, does the job of keeping the bad guys away but you still have top be careful, especially with email attachments from people you don't know.

i get several messages from my isp, roadrunner, that it's removed known bad attachments plus my own nav picks up a few rr misses.

i tried nav 2004, with 98se/xp and had nothing but problems and took it back.

nav2004 had specific needs and told me so.

ie5.2 or above for 98, i tried 6.0 and ended up with so many problems that i formatted/installed 98se and went back to nav2003.

xp needed sp1 and still wouldn't install/work.

remove all references to norton/symantec in program/shared/scheduled tasks/add remove programs and remove live update last and then run this removal tool: 
http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPORT/nav.nsf/docid/2004020909040706,

reboot and its gone.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

BrunetteBabe:

You've jumped into a thread that Sherville started, and you're using Windows XP instead of Windows 95/98/ME. You need to post your problem in a separate thread in the Windows NT/2000/XP forum and not add confusion to this thread. And please don't take offense to what I just said.


----------



## brunettebabe (Sep 19, 2004)

hay , ty very much bearone2,finally i got someone to help me ,i am so glad ,my anti vires is back thanks to you and you your advice,well now i do hope to get these virus removed,ty and oh ya i am new at this ,so bare with me k ,lol i did not mean to jump into your thread,i am just learning ,sorry bye


----------



## brunettebabe (Sep 19, 2004)

hi flavalle,hay no i won't take offense to what you said,beleive me it takes more then that ,loli know you are just trying to help,and ty very much to you all,bye


----------



## brunettebabe (Sep 19, 2004)

hi flavalle,hay no i won't take offense to what you said,beleive me it takes more then that ,lol know you are just trying to help,and ty very much to you all,bye


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Thanks for understanding and not taking offense.

When you post a problem in your own thread and stick with that thread until the problem is solved(hopefully), it makes it much easier to help you and doesn't add confusion to the thread.


----------



## cquigley47 (Apr 23, 2005)

brunettebabe said:


> hello,i need help,i know this may sound really dumb,but i really need some help  ok,well ,i first noticed that my comp is sending me e-mails from me,when my comp is not on,then when i open them it will say that some file has been deleted,cause it could not be cleaned,soo ,well i figured that i would try system restore,but will not work,so i did a system recovery,so of course i needed to install some soft ware again.so when i go to install my norton antivirus 2004,it won't install  i have tryed many times,i receive this message-- internal error 2753.savscan.exe.3333244e_f73a_569a9eo9d5b3 each time i try to install it,i beleive that i have some kind of worm,cause i have gone online and got a number of virus scans done,and they all say that there is no virus,well should i get someone to reformatt my comp or?i am running win xp,pls help bye ty


 Did you ever get this resolved? I am having the same problem with 2005 NIS. I follwed the Symantec support postings 3 times now and have updated the Windows Installer also.


----------

